# What should I bring on BMQ, Contact lense or glasses ?



## Raquette (27 Jun 2004)

The question is the topic...

Some people told me contact lense were forbidden in the army is that true ?


----------



## Lance Wiebe (27 Jun 2004)

They are a very bad idea, even if it is allowed.

Hygiene will become a problem, along with CS gas, dust, cordite gasses, and all the other stuff.

Do yourself a favour, and wait until you have finished all trades training before going back to contacts.


----------



## Raquette (27 Jun 2004)

If I take glasses while training, should I buy something to hold my glasse on my head... I don't know how to call this in english, something like a elastic ...


----------



## Blindspot (27 Jun 2004)

Raquette said:
			
		

> If I take glasses while training, should I buy something to hold my glasse on my head... I don't know how to call this in english, something like a elastic ...



For me, section tactics was a pain because my lenses kept fogging in the summer heat. I took them off during a brief respite in the prone position, forgot I had laid them down and crunch. Running around with the platoon, not being able to recognise anyone at distance makes you look real stupid. Not to mention spending the rest of basic with green duct tape wrapped around the middle of the frame. I would recommend finding lenses that don't fog and make sure they are securely fastened to your head.


----------



## Korus (28 Jun 2004)

I brought both my contacts and glasses on my BMQ and SQ courses. I ended up wearing my glasses most of the time on both courses. It's less of a hassle.. usually. It does get annoying doing gas mask drills, as it's one more thing to do, and you need a safe place to stash your glasses.. 

Getting something to help keep your glasses, like an.. elastic (I can't think of the word either) will definatley help.


----------



## clasper (28 Jun 2004)

I brought contacts and glasses to my basic training, and lost a contact in the first week.  Glasses were definitely much less of a hassle, and contacts are verboten in the field anyway.  My glasses frames had flexible rubber half-circles to hook around the ears, and these were fantastic.  Glasses never fell off, and I could wear them under my gas mask and still get a good seal.  No need for a glasses-band, and no extra step during gas drills.


----------



## rcr (28 Jun 2004)

Eyewear Retainer.  You can pick them up at your local "Sunglass Hut" for $10, though i'm sure you could find them anywhere that carries a variety of retail eyewear.  Maybe even Shoppers Drugmart.  The ones I got at Sunglass Hut are very functional, and working as a carpenter I have a hard time keeping my eyewear (sunglasses, safety glasses) on without them.  Hope this helps.


----------



## G3RM (28 Jun 2004)

doesn't the army issue you glasses?

You know those big black buddy holly glasses?


----------



## jutes85 (28 Jun 2004)

Blindspot said:
			
		

> Raquette said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where you wearing glass contacts? Because I've never heard of normal, soft contacts fogging up or breaking. 

Whenever I go to basic, I'm going to try the 30 day contacts, rather then have to put them in and out every morning.


----------



## Blindspot (28 Jun 2004)

jutes said:
			
		

> Blindspot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My apologies - I meant glasses. The lenses of my glasses kept fogging up and I broke my glasses after removing them to clean the lenses, laying them in front of my body, then laying on them after forgetting I had taken them off!   
Where you wearing glass contacts? Because I've never heard of normal, soft contacts fogging up or breaking. 

Whenever I go to basic, I'm going to try the 30 day contacts, rather then have to put them in and out every morning.


----------



## JasonH (28 Jun 2004)

G3RM said:
			
		

> doesn't the army issue you glasses?
> 
> You know those big black buddy holly glasses?



That gave me a good laugh, thanks I needed that  ;D


----------



## FlightSergeantRose (29 Jun 2004)

I simply don't understand why the army doesn't like contacts during basic. I didn't have to start wearing glasses or contacts until I was 18 ( 4 years ago )and it was a huge shock to me to learn that I needed them. Although I am totally used to wearing my contacts today, I never wear my glasses.  I have just bought those 30 day lenses and they are fine. I have been debating as to whether I should bring my glasses with me at all. I am worried if I do bring them, they might force me to wear them for whatever bull shit reason they have, in which case I would be extremely pissed off. The only situation I can think of where I may want to take them off is during the gassing, which wouldn't be a big deal since my normal vision is ok, only -1.5 and -1.75 correction.
In any case, I will prolly just bring my contacts and if they bitch about it enough I'll just get them sent to basic by mail.


----------



## nbk (29 Jun 2004)

Yeah I'm gonna bring my 2 week disposable contacts as well as dust off my glasses and bring them. The 2 week disposable ones can be worn for about a month with no problems.

I bet these rules were made up by people who have never worn contacts and just assume that they always fall out like in the movies, although in reality they never ever fall out, as they are stuck right in your eyes and unless you physically take your finger and rub them out, they wont budge. Even when you close your eyes and rub them they wont move. It takes 1 minute to wash your hands and put them in in the morning, and 1 minute to take them out at night. If you were out in the field overnight then obviously you would not be able to wash your hands, and they would be a bad idea to take out with dirty hands, but on base during training I can't imagine how they could be a problem. I have a feeling the gas will hurt my eyes weather I have contacts or not. Contacts will be especially good when marching in the rain, as I can remember not being able to see a damn thing with glasses covered in water.

So bring em both, the worst they can do is tell you not to wear them for some dumb reason.


----------



## clasper (29 Jun 2004)

While in garrison, the only good reason to wear glasses rather than contacts is that extra minute in the morning and evening screwing around with them.  Believe it or not, that can be a valuable minute.  Joining instructions for some basic courses will say candidates aren't allowed contact lenses, but I disagree with this.  If a recruit can budget the time to take care of them, then that should be fine.

In the field is a completely different story.  You will be cammed up.  You will be dirty.  Your face will be in the mud.  If something gets under your contact (which is entirely likely) the only way you'll be able to deal with it is pull the contact out and throw it away, because you won't have a minute to wash your hands and stick your finger in your eye.

In the gas huts, contacts will trap CS gas in between the lens and your eye, and you'll be dealing with the effects of the gas in your eyes for a while even after you leave the gas hut.  CS is a mild chemical agent- other agents can fuse the plastic of the lens directly to your eyeball, requiring removal with a scalpel.  Not a pretty picture.


----------



## yot (29 Jun 2004)

clasper said:
			
		

> In the gas huts, contacts will trap CS gas in between the lens and your eye, and you'll be dealing with the effects of the gas in your eyes for a while even after you leave the gas hut.  CS is a mild chemical agent- other agents can fuse the plastic of the lens directly to your eyeball, requiring removal with a scalpel.  Not a pretty picture.



agree, have u take any chemistry lab?! what I know is you can't wear ur lens with u during in the lab, because the chemical, specailly they produce gas may destory ur lens. You can image what will happen if lens dissolve on ur eyes.


----------



## Korus (29 Jun 2004)

It's not a fashion show anyways, so you don't have to worry about people commenting on how ugly you look in glasses.

Especially when they get taped up.  

Glasses can be annoying sometimes, but life's a bitch.


----------



## FlightSergeantRose (24 Nov 2004)

I just want to follow up on this subject. I did the BMQ/SQ with my contacts in the whole time. I want to say for the record for anyone who is wondering. CS gas does not do anything extra bad to your eyes if your wearing contacts. I was wearing mine when I went in the hut and I had my eyes open for about at least 5 seconds before I put my mask on. It stung like a bitch for a few minutes, but eventually it went away. I was in the field doing the FTX for 10 days and I didnt have any problems wth my contacts either. They are 30 day breathables by the way.


----------



## chrisf (24 Nov 2004)

On the subject of glasses and the gas mask, it's just somthing you've got to get used to. Personally, when I pull off whatever headdress I'm wearing, rather then drop it with the opening facing down as you're supposed to do as part of the drill (While I know and understand the logic behind behind droping your helmet with the opening down, the way I figure, CS gas doesn't bother me, and in any actual situation where you've got a bunny suit on, the helmet goes on *over* the hood anyway) I drop it opening up, next my glasses come off, then the mask goes on. No problem to do it all in the time allotted.


----------



## Fusaki (24 Nov 2004)

Ummm... why not bring both contacts and glasses? Honestly... its not like they're going to weigh you down!! See what works for you on the job, and if nothing else you can wear your contacts to the bar when you get leave.


----------



## firm_believer (31 Mar 2009)

I'm hoping they'll somehow have better contacts technology-wise by the time I do BMQ (Once I've completed my Law & Security program in 2010), but I'm sure it will be glasses if nothing else comes along. Why take the chance with dirt/gas, I figure. If anyone in the field has positive contact experiences, feel free to share.


----------



## erik.hillis (20 Sep 2009)

Some dude on facebook mentioned this:


> I was told by the doctor when i went for my medical downtown toronto that im not allowed to wear contacts for bmq. reason being you have a high chance to get dirt and crap in your eye and that would really irrate your eyes. I dont own a pair of glasses so i had to get a prescription for glasses and get paper work filled for them. He told me i have to show up with glasses.


True/false?
I don't want to bore anyone with my life story, but I got into contacts 9 years ago specifically for playing baseball (with lots of dust... and sweat), and I never had a problem... and was never big on lens hygiene. These days I put them in and take them out in seconds, without a mirror... but anyways, picked up two boxes of 30 day extended wear contacts just for BMQ/soldiering, and currently only have 1/2 a pair of glasses (need a lens replaced), so if anyone can shoot down or confirm this scuttlebut, that would be swell.

I'll probably get the lens replaced anyways, for backup, but I used glasses for reading the chalkboard at school... and stationary activities.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Sep 2009)

Bring both.  Too easy, right?  I guarantee you won't want to wear contacts in the gas hut.


----------



## Neolithium (20 Sep 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Bring both.  Too easy, right?  I guarantee you won't want to wear contacts in the gas hut.


I would think the inconvenience of glasses is much preferred over walking around with CS basically stuck to your eyeballs.  I consider my glasses to be a pain in the backside as well, but they seem to be a bit better of an option when time is of the essence.


----------



## Roy Harding (20 Sep 2009)

Glasses are a pain in the butt - no doubt about it.  I've been wearing them since I was 12.  For reasons I don't understand (not that I've ever researched it in any way - I just took the word of the various optometrists and opthamologists I've seen over the years), contact lenses are not a choice for me.

As was pointed out earlier - contact lenses are a REALLY bad idea in the gas hut (IE - it's probably forbidden to wear them there), and based on what I've heard from contact wearers over the years, they aren't great in extreme dusty and dirty (IE - normal field) conditions either.

One tip that I've found useful.  Get one of those elastic straps that hold your glasses on your face.  They are priceless.  They make you look "geeky", for sure - but who gives a damn?  I STILL use them in my shop - having to push your glasses back up while making a cut on a table saw is a bad idea, and I'm LONG past caring if I look like a geek.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Neolithium (20 Sep 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> One tip that I've found useful.  Get one of those elastic straps that hold your glasses on your face.  They are priceless.  They make you look "geeky", for sure - but who gives a damn?  I STILL use them in my shop - having to push your glasses back up while making a cut on a table saw is a bad idea, and I'm LONG past caring if I look like a geek.


In defense of the little elastic strap, I think looking like a geek is far better than getting yelled at by instructors because your glasses keep falling off, or you can't see at all because they fell off as you were going over a wall on the obstacle course and met the bottom of your combat boots.


----------



## Flasbang (20 Sep 2009)

Laser eye surgery. I can't imagine fumbling around with glasses or contact lenses for all the training and it's not like you stop once all your basic and trade training is done.


----------



## Roy Harding (20 Sep 2009)

Flashbang said:
			
		

> Laser eye surgery. I can't imagine fumbling around with glasses or contact lenses for all the training and it's not like you stop once all your basic and trade training is done.



Not always an option.  And EXPENSIVE.

People have been "fumbling around" with glasses for centuries now.


----------



## Neolithium (20 Sep 2009)

I've looked into laser eye surgery as well, I'm probably going to keep it on the shelf for sometime in the future, but pre-BMQ, I nearly needed to change my shorts when I saw the cost.  Some of the potential complications that I've read about as well, can be an instant career killer (Assuming someone does end up with worst case scenario of course).


----------



## josh54243 (21 Sep 2009)

I wore my glasses during my training. For the range, they just sent me to the optomitrist and issued me some ballistic eyewear


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Sep 2009)

JohnTBay said:
			
		

> I wore my glasses during my training. For the range, they just sent me to the optomitrist and issued me some ballistic eyewear



Yes, there are inserts for the ballistic glasses as well as for the gas mask.


----------



## Neolithium (21 Sep 2009)

Well, since my glasses met an unfortunate fate this weekend while playing at the park with my son, I decided to swing by my Optometrist and get a copy of my prescription...I'll have to wait of course until my application moves along to the medical...but I think I might have to prepare myself for the possibility of being V4.  That's of course just a guess based on peeking at my prescription and only the Medical staff at the CFRC can make the real judgement, but I figure that I might as well consider laser eye surgery just in case.

I knew I should have eaten more carrots as a kid.  :rofl:


----------



## Vince910 (6 Oct 2009)

Flashbang said:
			
		

> Laser eye surgery. I can't imagine fumbling around with glasses or contact lenses for all the training and it's not like you stop once all your basic and trade training is done.



If you can afford to get laser eye surgery I highly recommend it. I just got it last December and it was completely worth it! I was wearing glasses for 10 years and its a great feeling when you "dont have to put on your eyes in the morning". I switched to contacts but they would often bug me (I wore the dailies and the monthlies). I can rub my eyes if something get in them and I don't have to worry about them coming out anymore.

I'm joining the armed forces when as soon as my school is done and I used to have to worry about the gas hut and what not, but not anymore.

Just my opinion


----------

